# New backrest/GPS/fish finder mount on my Ankona Native 17



## BMPDave2013 (Nov 12, 2013)

Built by OTS (On The Spot Welding) Bradenton, Florida.The space between the Yeti and the console is where I wanted to put the throw-able cushion and it fits perfectly! Last picture is from my line of sight while at the helm. So stoked! Just have to wire in the GPS/fish finder and get a cushion for the Yeti.


----------



## BMPDave2013 (Nov 12, 2013)

BTW...zip tie comments on the Yeti not needed...All I had to tie down the yeti with on the ride home from OTS.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

That's pretty cool


----------



## BMPDave2013 (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice looking setup!


----------



## Panama1one (Dec 11, 2014)

I like. Would look good on my Native.


----------



## David Porter (Feb 2, 2020)

I just got my Native and that looks like exactly what I’m looking for!


----------



## EsteroS (Aug 27, 2018)

That's sharp and great idea to add the area for the gps...good job!


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Looks great


----------



## David Porter (Feb 2, 2020)

I’ve got my Native 17 at Marine Metal in Williston right now getting one of these built. Great idea and thanks for sharing.


----------



## sandyharris (Jan 12, 2015)

Creative use of space....nice work.......


----------

